# Night at the races- Cairo Rugby



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are new to Cairo and fancy getting involved with the Rugby club, juniors, seniors or vets, we are running a night at the races tonight at the BCA Maadi to raise funds and recruit new members. Lots if Kit on sale especially for the juniors all logoed which would make great Christmas presents.





irisheyesoncairo


----------

